

Ask HN: How do I get more help from my coworkers? - davethomas

As a new hire at my company, my productivity is mostly determined by how quickly I can learn the new system. Of course this means reading lots of source code, but sometimes the fastest way to figure things out about the company's system is to hear it from my coworkers.<p>However, developers tend to be extremely busy and are usually very hesitant to spend time pair programming or teaching best practices, even when asked. What are some things I can do to convince them to help me out?
======
pmtarantino
Try to code something with "the new system", and ask them specific help with
that. Although your problem is not real, and none of your bosses asked you to
do that, try to code anything with things you didn't learn yet. Then ask them
"Hey, I am having a hard time with this, could you help me?"

It is always better if you are in a real example than just learning by theory,
and it's better for them to teach you.

------
TylerE
Buy them lunch, or even better, beer.

